# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Импорт/экспорт 1C 8.2/8.3 с virtuemart

## Ed111111

Добрый день!

Поделитесь расширением или опытом в обмене данными 1с v8.2/8.3 и virtuemart 2.0. Спасибо

----------


## krokusar

Привет!
Ну что кто нибуть тебе ответил? а то я тоже ищу как обменивать 1с с виртуамартом.

----------


## Ed111111

> Привет!
> Ну что кто нибуть тебе ответил? а то я тоже ищу как обменивать 1с с виртуамартом.


Нет. Никто не ответил.

----------


## Eharsal

На http://joomlaforum.ru/ недавно видел такое. Обмен с CMS интернет-магазинов стоит искать в сообществах магазинов.

----------

